# Original Pet Food Co.: No grain/veggie options



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Let me start by saying that I don't feed commercial pet food of any kind to my dogs and that I have no personal experience with this product. I feed raw meat, bones, and organs and hang out mostly on the raw feeding forum. But I stumbled on this food and did a search here to see if it had been posted here before and I didn't see it in my search.

While this company does manufacture several dog and cat foods with vegetables and grains, they also offer several with no veggies or grains whatsoever. For those of you interested in a total vegetable-free and grain-free option, this might be worth looking at. For example, the "Organic Beef" dog food has the following ingredient list and guaranteed analysis:

Organic Beef for Dogs

Organic Beef, Water Sufficient for Processing, Minerals (Calcium Carbonate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Vitamin A, Vitamin E, Vitamin D3 and Vitamin B12 Supplements, Choline Chloride, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein 12.0% min, Crude Fat 4.5% min, Crude Fiber 1.0% max, Moisture 78% max

I know there are a few other no veggie/no grain foods out there but I thought I'd throw this out there for y'all to analyze and discuss. I'm sure it's expensive and I have no interest in it myself, I'm just reporting its existence.

The Original Pet Food Co., natural & organic dog and cat food from grass-fed beef

Cheers!

Jay


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

JayJayisme said:


> Let me start by saying that I don't feed commercial pet food of any kind to my dogs and that I have no personal experience with this product. I feed raw meat, bones, and organs and hang out mostly on the raw feeding forum. But I stumbled on this food and did a search here to see if it had been posted here before and I didn't see it in my search.
> 
> While this company does manufacture several dog and cat foods with vegetables and grains, they also offer several with no veggies or grains whatsoever. For those of you interested in a total vegetable-free and grain-free option, this might be worth looking at. For example, the "Organic Beef" dog food has the following ingredient list and guaranteed analysis:
> 
> ...


Ha, I found it funny that just the other evening I was thinking of all these petfood manufacturers putting all these plant matters into pet food. Why not just create a variation of Honest Kitchen with nothing but meat meals + additional nutrients? Add water to rehydrate and viola, instant meat oatmeal.


----------

